# By Demand [August 2009]



## Anorion (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey,
For those who have doubts, we do keep a close watch on threads like these. Fedora 11 didn't make it to the July DVD, but we'll try to accomodate it in the next month. Based on feedback, we'll start including bootable DVDs again. We did manage to slip in some interesting late releases that were not demanded (Opera Unite) is one, and so is a reader made Digit Archive. Both in the July DVD. 

Also, we have got a few calls and mails regarding reader made software/documents etc that they want to put on the DVD. If you have anything, and anything at all, from music, animations, short films, renders, software, or any kind of data you want to share, send it over to cdcontent@thinkdigit.com, and we'll include these if we get enough good entries to justify a section. There will be a note on the user who submitted, as well as an e-mail id in the information box. Tell us what you think of this idea. 
note: For those who are sending over software, rename the .exe file to a .ex_ file or something to be sent over gmail. 

As for the demands, fire away


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

*My Demands [August 2009]*


>> Word to PDF Converter

>> .flv to .avi Converter

>> Auto Patcher XP

>> Ubuntu

>> GIMP

>> Fast Track Archive from 2004 to 2009

>> More Demands Coming Soon, WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## chaitanyaanand (Jun 18, 2009)

i posted this on the july thread but i gss that was too l8....so here it is again



fedora 11

structure an interpretation of comp programs videos from
*groups.csail.mit.edu/mac/clas...sman-lectures/  ....would be very gr8ful if u cud accomodate these

more linux jornal tip of the day vids


----------



## kaushikashwintj (Jun 19, 2009)

please provide some game posters else game character cutouts......coz my room s empty walled......


----------



## Sathish (Jun 20, 2009)

Fast Track
> Firefox Addons 
> Top Downloads (Essential, Security, Multimedia, Developer Tools,etc..)


DVD Contents
> Fedora 11
> Win7RC1 offline updates
> a full DVD contains all open source software

Articles
> LInux/Winxp/vista/Win7 Dual or multiboot installation guide


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (Jun 20, 2009)

>> An article (kind of walkthrough) for installing linux on USB devices like HDD and flash drives. I have been trying to do this since last few months but not been successful so Digit is the place where I can get genuine help from. It would be great if a fast track for this is provided.

>> an article covering the oracle-sun deal. We need the Digit view on the possibilities.


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 20, 2009)

Fast Track To Maya


----------



## kaushikashwintj (Jun 22, 2009)

Fast Track To Maya (will it remain as a dream forever?)


----------



## manmrman (Jun 23, 2009)

I am also intrested in A Daily Guide For PC Tweaking*www.freenowf.info/image/379a7ba015d8bf1c70b8add2c287c6fa.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2009)

Please provide XP Service Pack 3


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: My Demands [August 2009]*



Aspire said:


> >> .flv to .avi Converter


Why don't u use FormatFactory. Its good and FREE.



> >> Auto Patcher XP


I think its discontinued 



> >> A free SKOAR Copy


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17.png



Well, on topic. 
Please an article on PSU selection and its working. A PSU test. 
And, if possible an UPS test too.


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2009)

*Cheatbook Database 2009
Windows Vista SP2 both 32 & 64 bit
Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP2) Service Pack 2
Adobe Captivate 4
Dreamweaver CS4
Fireworks CS4
*

Seven Transformation Pack
Microsoft .NET Framework (v4.0) 4.0 Beta 1
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Professional Beta 1
Tweak-7 1.0.521 Beta - The ultimate tweak tool for windows 7

*All Major Hardware Drivers for Windows 7 x86 & x64
from vendors like intel, nvidia, amd/ati, realtek etc.*


*Classical Comedy Movies :*

*The Three Stooges in "Color Craziness" 
The Three Stooges in "Disorder in the Court"
The Three Stooges in "Malice in the Palace"
The Three Stooges in "Sing A Song of Six Pants"
The Three Stooges in "Brideless Groom"
"The Fast and the Furious" (1954)*

I'm demanding about those movies for 3 months now but still you have not included a single one...........


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2009)

Well I'd love to get bootable DVD's back. Plz dnt provide Live CD ISO's rather plz provide the DVD ISO's of linux distro's.

A full featured Digit Archive.

Webinar Videos (I missd 1 or 2 webinar)


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2009)

Donot provide live cd image provide Windows 7 offline updates,and it seems you guys are providing too much multimedia software please provide more SYSTEM Software also....Digit Archive


----------



## anvesh_warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Here My lsit
please Fulfill

1. Cheatbook
2. Dangerous Dave Game
3. Buisness Tools
4. PDFZilla
5. Yahoo Messenger
6. GTalk
7. Latest Graphic Card Drivers 
8. A Good Wallpaper Set
9. Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP2) Service Pack 2
10. Folder Lock
11. Album Art Downlaoder or Something Which Will automatically Find Artist name And Album Art For the Song
Thankyou


----------



## anvesh_warrior (Jun 26, 2009)

Hello People
Here My List of Demands,
Pleas Try To Fulfill Them

1.CheatBook Database.
2.Old aged Games{Dangerous Dave(And Any new versions), Alladin} That We Used To play When We First Bought A Computer.
3.yahoo Messenger
4.Gtalk
5.Internet Downlaod Manager
6.Latest Graphic Card Drivers.
7.Digit Archive
8.Calander maker
9.Some Buisness Tools like Invoice maker etc
10.PDF Creator
11. PDFZilla
12.Microsoft Office Suite 2007 (SP2) Service Pack 2


----------



## toofan (Jun 26, 2009)

I demand-

A tutorial on DVD or Magazine about:  How to convert the videos recorded by Digital camera's which are very large in size to a reasonable size maintaining its quality.


----------



## toofan (Jun 26, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Based on feedback, we'll start including bootable DVDs again.



A welcome step.



Anorion said:


> If you have anything, and anything at all, from music, animations, short films, renders, software, or any kind of data you want to share, send it over to cdcontent@thinkdigit.com, and we'll include these if we get enough good entries to justify a section. There will be a note on the user who submitted, as well as an e-mail id in the information box. Tell us what you think of this idea.



Superb Idea.


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

^^Yup, it will encourage new developers in those fields & will help them to get recognition to a wide range of people.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2009)

*DirectX March 2009 Redistributable*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 2, 2009)

Fast Track on "ONLINE FORUMS" is the thing I have been waiting for ages. Please make a fast track of this kind and it will help many people to make the complete use of the forums they are active on.


----------



## bhadkow (Jul 5, 2009)

videos of highlights of E3 2009 expo.... plz...


----------



## girish_20 (Jul 6, 2009)

Please can you provide fasttrack on photoshop CS4 and Coral X4


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 6, 2009)

bhadkow said:


> videos of highlights of E3 2009 expo.... plz...



+1


----------



## Achuth (Jul 6, 2009)

uuu
i need AvClear4 or AvClear.
to remove avst 4.8
n latest riva tuner supportin th latest forceware
nn wat
ha ma avast update is not workin y is that soo


----------



## Achuth (Jul 6, 2009)

alsooo direct x 10 for xp hehehe


----------



## jubintkm (Jul 7, 2009)

Do include Backtrack 4 from *remote-exploit.org/ and do include some tutorials on security testing in august issue


----------



## dkisdigit (Jul 7, 2009)

Asked for May,june and july...
.....but got no reply

I don't know to make rhyme,
but asking you one more time.

Do include the listed software this august
as for me it is must.


CHESS BASE LIGHT
CHESS ASSISTENT
DEEP SJENG
CHESS MASTER 12TH EDITION
CHESS BASE FRITZ 11


----------



## qfunk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi!
I've just joined this forum, with the only purpose of asking you something: Please can it be possible that you could include that video file by Seagate (Loose Cows) which was featured in your first ever issue of June 2001??

I had subscribed to digit for a whole year, and had recieved that issue long ago in 2001... I don't have the Cd's now, so needed to view that video.
Details about the video: It showed what the future gen of electronics and science would be like... there was this band called "Loose Cows" and they start by composing a music video which is uploaded to the net for some music company to see... it's then loaded on to some female's car and since she likes it, she recommends to some board about it... and then it gets lots of downloads and the band gets famous just within some time... and then they order pizza, and the pizza man is wearing a T-shirt showing "Loose Cows" ... pretty nice video, and I haven't been able to find it anywhere online... or maybe I don't know the keywords... 

Please can you include that video on your next issue?? OR if possible, could you provide a youtube link or some other site links for that video.

Thanks.


----------



## dkisdigit (Jul 9, 2009)

hello ........
I need these......

rybka aquarium
chess assitant
chess master 10th edition
chess base light
fritz 11

from....chessok.com
and chessbase.com


----------



## shaunak (Jul 10, 2009)

>> More linux jornal 'tip of the day' vids.

>> Wormux (for Linux also please  ) [*www.wormux.org/wiki/en/index.php]

>> Stellarium 0.10.2

>>Google Earth 5.0.11733.9347

A small note: 
* Digit Has been bundling the old version of Comodo Firewall Pro (3.5) in the essentials section. (Yep. Even on the July DVD [Disc 1])


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 11, 2009)

why do ppl still use cheatbooks? use trainers guyz.if u wanna cheat,cheat good 

i just would like to have some CUDA applications/games 

plz it'll be great to see what CUDA is delivering


----------



## topgear (Jul 11, 2009)

^^ we want cheatbook database coz you will get a huge number of game cheats, guides across different platform all in one place & they release updates also.

But trainer is a completly different thing & you need to download & use separate trainer for each game.

BTW, I also want some CUDA apps & games


----------



## shaunak (Jul 14, 2009)

Just launched: _Americas Army 3 _ [*www.americasarmy.com/aa3.php]

Is there any way you guys could package the 3.5GB download?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2009)

Windows XP Service Pack 3..this is my second post..


----------

